# Know anything about this camera?



## vintagecam94 (Jun 13, 2011)

I have recently run across an old box camera from the 1920's. It says it is a model 3A made by Burke and James. I really don't know much about box cameras, even though I also own two Brownies (A brownie Box No.1 and a brownie box flash six20) that are a part of the collection my boyfriend and I have together. Does anyone know anything about this camera? The tag at the camera store labeled it as "Large Box." That doesn't really tell me much. 

Any help is appreciated


----------



## compur (Jun 13, 2011)

The "3A" refers to the negative size which is usually 3¼ x 5½" on size 122 film.  B&J made box and folding cameras in several sizes.  So did Kodak and others.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH (Jun 13, 2011)

vintagecam94 said:


> I have recently run across an old box camera from the 1920's. It says it is a model 3A made by Burke and James. I really don't know much about box cameras, even though I also own two Brownies (A brownie Box No.1 and a brownie box flash six20) that are a part of the collection my boyfriend and I have together. Does anyone know anything about this camera? The tag at the camera store labeled it as "Large Box." That doesn't really tell me much.
> 
> Any help is appreciated



Do you have a pic of it? I've not heard of this camera, and it's caught my attention.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jun 13, 2011)

Burke & James, Inc (Chicago) had a number of folding cameras of the 3A type ... though I am not sure about a box camera in 3A.


----------



## compur (Jun 13, 2011)

They made 3A box cameras too.


----------



## vintagecam94 (Jun 13, 2011)

Unfortunately, I cannot post attachments, I assume because I am a new member. If anyone could direct to another method, I have plenty of pictures of it I could post.


----------



## Mike_E (Jun 14, 2011)

Get a flicker or photobucket account and insert the URL in the box appears when you click the image thumbnail above the place where you type.


----------



## vintagecam94 (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a photobucket account, but i am still having trouble referencing the URL. If you are interested in looking at the photos of this camera, they are on my account on photobucket for vintagecam94


----------



## vintagecam94 (Jun 26, 2011)

Pictures by vintagecam94 - Photobucket

or try this?


----------

